# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Angst voor prostaatkanker

## Ackermans

Het probleem dat ik wil beschrijven heeft zich een paar dagen geleden op gedaan enwel: ik ben ouder dan 65 jr van af 1984 gesteriliseerd,
de laatste week heb ik ontdekt dat ik bij de sperma eeb bruine vloed zit.

Wat kan ik daar aan doen om dit te verhelpen of zal dit alleen kunnen via een huisdokter/ziekenhuis.

vriendelijke groet

ackerman

----------


## Ackermans

Tevens wilde ik weten of ik rekening moet houden om met mijn vrouw te vrijen en/of wat moet ik daarbij denken zodat zij geen problemen heeft hierdoor.

----------


## Four Roses

Beste Ackermans,

Ik denk dat het heel verstandig is om direct naar de huisarts te gaan om een uitstrijkje te laten maken en het te laten onderzoeken. Dan weet je het zeker.
Waarschijnlijk is het bruine "dood" bloed.
Hoe sneller je erbij bent, hoe beter lijkt mij.

Wat betreft het vrijen heb ik geen idee, ik zou het ook aan de dokter vragen.

Succes!

----------


## Ackermans

Hartelijke dank voor de gegeven informatie, doch begrijp ik nu dat bij mannen geen uitstrijkjes gedaan worden alleen bij vrouewen.

Tevens is de vraag nu bij mij op gekomen hoe zou er "dood" bloed bij een man bij het sperma komen?

En hoe verdwijnt dit als het "dood" bloed is.

Ook vraag ik mij af waarom iemand van MEDICITY mij geen antwoord geeft, of zit dat niet in dit systeem bij het bedrijf.

gaarne een reactie

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Ackermans,

Helaas heb ik niet de antwoorden voor medische klachten. Daarvoor is inderdaad de site niet opgezet. De site geeft mensen de gelegenheid om vragen te stellen en te beantwoorden naar hun idee. Ik zal in ieder geval op internet artikels zoeken waar je wellicht iets aan hebt.

Groeten,

Leontien
Medewerker MediCity.nl

----------


## Four Roses

Beste Ackermans,

Een uitstrijkje is inderdaad voor vrouwen, maar zoiets zullen ze ook voor mannen hebben. Dan gaan ze met een wattenstaafje de urinebuis in.
Ben je al bij de huisarts geweest?

Four

----------


## ppolleke

Beste, bij vermoeden van een ontsteking of wat dan ook doet de 'huisarts' normaal gezien wel degelijk een soort uitstrijkjes-test in de 'verse' urine om te controleren of er sprake is van een ontsteking.
Complexere zaken zijn uiteraard voor de Uroloog. Ik zou in jou geval 'direct' een afspraak maken met een Uroloog.
Groeten polleke.

----------


## ppolleke

:Confused: Oeps, tja nu zie ik de datum pas...een beetje te laat lijkt me... :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

ppolleke, een reactie is nooit te laat. Zeker als je, zoals jij iets hebt toe te voegen aan het onderwerp. Naast het direct helpen van de vraag steller is er de archief functie van deze site.

----------

